# Generator Quest



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought I'd bring this as its own topic. Since my camping session in Yosemite in the winter with a VERY loud generator, I am beginning my quest for another generator. I've looked at a lot of generators and I wanted to share what I've found. http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=3&am...D=1&level=0 I've found this generator. It will run the entire camper in the extreme heat or freezing cold. It's noise level is 66 Db's. On another site it was quoted as 66 db's at 7 FEET. I need to make some calls to ensure where the rating was taken from. Heck, my generator is 66 db's...from 1/2 mile away.









This noise level is 7 db's higher than a single Honda 2000 or a Honda 3000 (59 db's at 7 METERS or 21 FEET). I couldn't find what 2 Honda 2000's rate but it would be higher than one. Every 3 db's is perceived as twice as loud.

As for storage and sound deadening, I'm thinking of mounting this to a platform attached to a rear mounted hitch. 165 lbs is a lot to be moving around everytime you go camping. I'm thinking of building a box around it and putting sound deadening material on the inside. I'm also thinking of making the bottom removeable to allow proper air flow and a way to access the unit for removal/fueling/service.

Here are my questions to the group as a whole:
1. Am I just being cheap and I should shell out the money for a set of Honda's/Yamaha's?
2. Will this generater run the A/C, microwave, TV, etc? I know it's enough Watts but is the power clean enough. Are there other ways such as running everything through an inverter/UPS?
3. Do you think the box will work? I've seen people run a generator from under the slide with no CO problems. I got the box idea from my years boating with inboard diesel's on sail boats.
4. Am I forgetting something?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Matt,

The price is nice but I do not think the power would be clean enough for any sensitive electronics.

I run two Hondas and with them both on, under the rear slide (exhaust pointing out the rear) they can not be heard inside over normal conversation until they rev up under heavy load. The two together does not seem much louder than one alone. If I run the cord out a few feet they are almost silent. Much more money but I do love the versatility of bringing the amount of power that I will need.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with Jared, if you want quiet, the Honda's can't be beat.







That said, CamperAndy showed up at the Spring PNW Outbackers rally with a new Kipor generator that he had added a supplemental glass pack muffler to.

We did an informal side by side comparison with a Honda 2000i and the sound levels were very similar. The Kipor was a little throatier, and the Honda a little more sewing machine like, but both were very quiet. Bottom line is, whatever generator you decide on can probably be made very quiet with a little of that Outbackers ingenuity!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Honda is the way to go.. Even if you get one for now you can run most anything except the a/c


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

As Doug said - the Kipor might be an option if you are looking below the Honda in cost - but with many of the same benefits. It will safely power anything in the camper (not simultaneously) without the extra dB of a contractor style generator. They seem to fluctuate in the $1000-$1300 range - and they also make a smaller wattage suitcase style that's pretty slick.

I'm sure someone will chime in on the "6db louder than a Honda" quote. That ends up being a significant amount - but I'll let the experts handle the specs on that one.

All in all - if you don't worry about noise at all - the one you listed it may work for you. However - if you are bying by dB rating I would be cautious with this model - the inverter models are the way to go.

Good luck shopping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Matt,

Just remember, it's not you who has to put up with the noise, it's your camping neighbor. There's only one thing worse than a blaring generator and that's a blaring radio. Being a quiet neighbor is my paramount concern and I sprung for the Honda. I've never looked back. Love it.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like my Kipor. It powers what I need and was quiet enough as it was but had a tinny pop to it. I added a Thrush glaspac to it and it modified the tone to a deeper putt sound. It does not seem to carry as far or be as intrusive.

The biggest problem with the Kipor is you really want to find a local dealer if you can. I am mechanically inclined so playing with it is no problem if there is a break down but if you do not like to work on them then you may want to get a Honda as there are more dealers but you don't get something for nothing. All those dealers have overhead and it drives the price of the Honda way up.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I also have a Kipor and am very pleased with it for 1/2 the money of a Honda. Honda is good as gold though. I have thought about looking into a distributorship as everywhere I go when people hear the generator then the price they want one.
hotcap


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

6. Decibel: 66 dBA

Super quiet muffler with spark arrestor reduces engine noise.

Humm.... makes me wonder if that is idling, or "spooled up".....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Matt,
> 
> The price is nice but I do not think the power would be clean enough for any sensitive electronics.
> 
> ...


Jared why do you have two? One doesn't do it sufficiently? We have the 3000, but we have yet to use it. Now I'm concerned. I would hate to get somewhere set up, only to realize we didn't have enough power.

Tami


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Matt,
> 
> The price is nice but I do not think the power would be clean enough for any sensitive electronics.
> 
> ...


Jared why do you have two? One doesn't do it sufficiently? We have the 3000, but we have yet to use it. Now I'm concerned. I would hate to get somewhere set up, only to realize we didn't have enough power.

Tami
[/quote]

Tami,

I have two 2K Hondas. One will run everything except the A/C, that requires both. SO I only carry one if the temps are not too hot. Your 3K will run everything but you will have to be careful not having too much on when the A/C compressor kicks in. I went back and forth on 2x2k vs 1x3k. Can't go wrong either way.

Jared


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The duro power generator you have in question is a china made generator. Its decible rating is from 63-69 db's depending on which website you are looking at. They all are measured at 7 meters not 7 feet. It should be around the 300 dollar range. It is a 3000 watt gen. As far as clean power. Its clean enough for a camper. Not clean enough for computers or sensitive elec equip. These are of the non inverter type, so they run at a continuous 3600 rpm reguardless of load.

For a generator these are of the quieter type. They are epa, usfs, and carb approved. So there is really nothing anyone can say to you reguarding the use of one of these gens. The US forest service has a max db rating of 69db. These are under that so your all good.

When I am camping I hear more louder generators than quiet ones, So with one of these you are in the group of quieter ones. Legally there is nothing anyone can say about these gens.
I feel if people want quieter gens at campsites they should lobby the usfs. They are the ones that set the limits, not people. You are in the quieter crowd whith this gen, so I just dont worry and will only run it during day time. For the amount of use my gen will get while camping, I feel its not worth the money to spend more than what is required. I hate to buy china but any quiet generator is foriegn made...

I have one also.. If you go to this link, you can see it. Click for a pic on page 2

I have a Champion 4000/3500 rv, it is one of the few that has repair and support here in the US. Heres there website.
click for champion website

It is pretty quiet and you can simply just plug that funny looking 30 amp cord from the trailer right into the generator.

You can buy these at Checker/Shucks/Kragen parts stores for around 300 bucks. They will also power the entire camper, ac, micro, whatever...

There... You have my outspoken opinion!

Carey


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Matt,
> 
> The price is nice but I do not think the power would be clean enough for any sensitive electronics.
> 
> ...


Jared why do you have two? One doesn't do it sufficiently? We have the 3000, but we have yet to use it. Now I'm concerned. I would hate to get somewhere set up, only to realize we didn't have enough power.

Tami
[/quote]

Tami,

I have two 2K Hondas. One will run everything except the A/C, that requires both. SO I only carry one if the temps are not too hot. Your 3K will run everything but you will have to be careful not having too much on when the A/C compressor kicks in. I went back and forth on 2x2k vs 1x3k. Can't go wrong either way.

Jared
[/quote]

Thanks Jared,

Glad to hear that.









Tami


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Great, thanks for throwing another generator option at us. I was all set on the Honda. They also sell this one through Cabela's. I am saving my Cablea's points so that I can get one for free. I would mostly use it to re-charge my dual 6 volts when I start dry camping.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Kipor here, I really love my Kipor, it is quite, weights about 60 lbs and will run my AC unit even at 6000 feet. The best thing it costs $900 to my door. Model 3000THI.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I was in the market 6 months ago. I read and looked and looked and read....I settled on the 2 hondas running parallel. I'm not at all one to sling cash around but felt like it was best for me. I like being able to carry only one when that's all that I need (very easy to sling one of them in the TV). I may have looked more to the Kipor if we had a local dealer. Everything about them seems solid but I know I can get someone here to work on a honda (although I don't expect to need them to







) Also, the hondas are about as quiet as they come.

Good luck


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

So I'm taking it people think I'm cheap but don't want to say it. I know the Honda's are quiet but I don't think 3000 watts is enough to power my needs. I'm also not sure the 2 Honda 2000's are enough. The 3000 puts out 2800 watts are around $1500. The 2x 2000's put out 3200 whats at around $1750 plus connecting them together. I think 4000 watts will be enough. The 2 Yamaha 2400's would power this but that is about $2100 plus connecting them together. That's a lot of money that I'm not convinced I need to spend.

The generator I put up there has what is called a New tech throttle with idle control saves fuel & reduces noise. I need to confirm this but that appears to be an idle control.

I'm open to more opinions to include what my power needs really are. I'm just guessing.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We also have the 25rss and the 2 hondas did pretty good. We used them running the a/c in the summer here (mid 90's are common). The only time we hit a bump was when we tried the microwave or hair dryer with the a/c.....They didn't like that much. But, we'd just stop the a/c and run the microwave or dryer and all was well.

I still am not glad to have spent 1,800 bucks but I hope to use them for years to come. You are paying some for the name and reputation and some for the convenience.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've run the AC with my Yamaha. I had to put the fan on Low, but that was when the generator was brand new - I'm sure that's no longer required now that it's broken in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have to agree with Jared, if you want quiet, the Honda's can't be beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think how quite the Honda would have been with a muffler....Yikes!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the inverter is rated for a max of 50 amps(5000 watts) But maybe look in your paperwork, or pop the cover off the inverter and go to the mfr website and look up the max amps of your inverter in your camper.

Most people just run one appliance at a time. So for the weight factor most buy as small as possible, with about 2400-2500 watts being the smallest. Your ac should be a 13500btu, it can be powered with a 3000 wat gen. A microwave pulls about 1200 watts.

I was looking around the duropower website and they do have a rv gen rated at 3500 watts. Your 5000 gen has 20 amp rated recepticles, so youll need a pig tail to double up two recepticles. The rv gens have the 30 recepticle already there.

I also thought you were looking at a 3000 watt, not a 5000watt. That 5000 will power the whole camper reguardles of what appliances you have running.. It can run it all at once..The idle control is something new, as just a few months ago they were all one rpm only.. Please call them and have them explain that to you.. Then please explain it to us!
One reason the Yammys, and Hondas are so expensive is becuase they are the inverter type. They can idle and still hold there voltage. The inverter type also make a very clean power.. The cheaper ones have to run at one set rpm to hold the correct voltage. But maybe they have something new now...

Let us know what you find out!
Carey


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

MattS, I have a 3500/4000 watt generator like the one Colorado Dirtbikers has. I built a sound deadening box for it. It is a little cumbersome because it is built in two pieces. However, the generator ends up quieter then a Honda or Yamaha. It cost me about $200.oo to build mainly because I had it rhino lined to protect from the weather but at the end of the day my total is $500 for a quiet generator that can power the whole rig with everything on. If you want pics let me know.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

My 3000 powers everything in the TT. The only thing I do is turn off the AC when running the microwave. It's not an inconvenience to stop the AC for a few minutes.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

louvel1 said:


> MattS, I have a 3500/4000 watt generator like the one Colorado Dirtbikers has. I built a sound deadening box for it. It is a little cumbersome because it is built in two pieces. However, the generator ends up quieter then a Honda or Yamaha. It cost me about $200.oo to build mainly because I had it rhino lined to protect from the weather but at the end of the day my total is $500 for a quiet generator that can power the whole rig with everything on. If you want pics let me know.


I'm getting ready to build an enclosure for mine.. Pics of yours would be great..

Thanks in advance Matt!
Carey


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> MattS, I have a 3500/4000 watt generator like the one Colorado Dirtbikers has. I built a sound deadening box for it. It is a little cumbersome because it is built in two pieces. However, the generator ends up quieter then a Honda or Yamaha. It cost me about $200.oo to build mainly because I had it rhino lined to protect from the weather but at the end of the day my total is $500 for a quiet generator that can power the whole rig with everything on. If you want pics let me know.


I'm getting ready to build an enclosure for mine.. Pics of yours would be great..

Thanks in advance Matt!
Carey
[/quote]

I have also purchased the Champion 4000/3500 generator. I camp with friends who have the hondas and the noisy ones so paying $2,000 for a quite genarator while my neighbor has a noisy one did not seem feesible to me. I have read many comments about these generators and they are highly recomended. They are also rated at 68 dbs at 7 meters and they are supposed to come out with a newer unit very soon that at 62 dbs. I would not hesitate to buy one as several other friends of mine have. I love hondas and wish all my power equipment was a honda but the pocket book seemed to steer me to the Champion. Just my two cents....


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I was in your shoes about 6 months ago. I was trying to decide if I wanted the Kipor, Honda 3000 watt, Yamaha EF3000ISEB. I do not have a Kipor dealer near by so that scratched that idea, It was a tough decision between Honda and Yamaha. Honda I figured I would have twice the maintenance and as far as price it was going to be more money than Yamaha also the Honda does not come w/ a wheel kit(Yamaha does). So Yamaha EF3000ISEB it is. I purchased it from USA Light & Electric, the cheapest anywhere. They are currently $1790 w/ $99 shipping. They shipped it on a pallet all wrapped up real nice. I highly recommend them if you are at all interested in the Yamaha. Also my wife pointed out when I started it, the starter is louder than the generator running with the idle control off. I have only ran it twice really hard (w/ A/C on) but it did a good job, No complaints here. Either way you look at it its several big bills to purchase but in my opinion the Yamaha is the way to go....Good Luck on your decision!

Yamaha Generator


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I have two 2K Hondas. One will run everything except the A/C, that requires both. SO I only carry one if the temps are not too hot. Your 3K will run everything but you will have to be careful not having too much on when the A/C compressor kicks in. I went back and forth on 2x2k vs 1x3k. Can't go wrong either way.
> 
> Jared


Was the pricing about the same for 2x2k and the 1x3k model?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Was the pricing about the same for 2x2k and the 1x3k model?
[/quote]

Jim,
I think my 2 2k's were less than the 1 3k if I'm remembering correctly. You do have to buy the parallel kit (actually some people make their own) that's about $140.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

louvel1 said:


> MattS, I have a 3500/4000 watt generator like the one Colorado Dirtbikers has. I built a sound deadening box for it. It is a little cumbersome because it is built in two pieces. However, the generator ends up quieter then a Honda or Yamaha. It cost me about $200.oo to build mainly because I had it rhino lined to protect from the weather but at the end of the day my total is $500 for a quiet generator that can power the whole rig with everything on. If you want pics let me know.


Can you please show us your pics of your sound box!

Thanks


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually, 10 db is twice as loud, but it takes twice the power (in terms of a sound system) to gain 3 db of volume.

I fall in the "Louder Generators" camp. I only plan to use a gen 1-2 time per year (mostly tailgating). So price and power were the major factors for us. We ran accross a refurbed Coleman 6250 watt contractor style generator. I think i payed $450 with the kit to add wheels to it. It is loud, but at this year's Alabama vs Auburn game, it was not the only loud one. The 6250 rating is at 240v, so I am really only getting 3125 watts using the 110 side of the gen. I am planning to take it to a muffler shop, and see if they can add an automotive muffler to quiet it down, plus I am planning to build a box around it also.

Anyway, bigger (louder) is better right??


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

A nice advantage to a $400 generator is you can take it to any lawnmower repair place to get it repaired.
When I took the plunge I choose the Honda 2 yrs. ago because there are 4 authorized repair places in Atlanta.
I wanted the Yamaha but could not find a repair location within 100 mi of Atlanta. And Kippor I couldn't find a repair place within the states.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

One word, Champion.


----------

